# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey SmartZ released 1.4.17 Alcatel Qcom Full Features!Of Course!IMEI Repair Support

## mohamed73

*zZKey SmartZ released 1.4.17 Alcatel Qcom Full Features!Of Course!IMEI Repair Support* *zZKey SmartZ releseas v1.4.17 Alcatel Qcom Full Features! Of Course! IMEI Repair Supported!*  *The most advanced Alcatel QCOM tool, Direct Unlock, Relock, Repair IMEI (all in less than 3 seconds)
We are introducing you one of the most wanted feature never seen before*  *We make it possible once time more*     *What New:*
-------------- *Alcatel OT-908 [Direct Unlock, Relock, World First {Repair IMEI} (all in less than 3 seconds)]* *Alcatel OT-908F [Direct Unlock, Relock, World First {Repair IMEI} (all in less than 3 seconds)]* *Alcatel OT-909 (One Touch MAX) [Direct Unlock, Relock, World First {Repair IMEI} (all in less than 3 seconds)]* *Alcatel OT-910 [Direct Unlock, Relock, World First {Repair IMEI} (all in less than 3 seconds)]* *Alcatel OT-980 [Direct Unlock, Relock, World First {Repair IMEI} (all in less than 3 seconds)]* *Alcatel OT-981 [Direct Unlock, Relock, World First {Repair IMEI} (all in less than 3 seconds)]* *Alcatel OT-A909 [Direct Unlock, Relock, World First {Repair IMEI} (all in less than 3 seconds)]* *Alcatel OT-A990 [Direct Unlock, Relock, World First {Repair IMEI} (all in less than 3 seconds)]* *Alcatel OT-C908 [Direct Unlock, Relock, World First {Repair IMEI} (all in less than 3 seconds)]*   ** ZTE V880 VELCOM_P772A11V1.0.0B04 added.*   ** Added Portuguese language 
* Added Italian language 
* Fixed some words in Spanish language* (Thanks to @Shensohau)
--------------------------------  *Alcatel QCOM IMEI repair take 4 zZKey credits*   *zZKey SmartZ, Module Features* *Brand : Alcatel, Motorola, Zte Phones, Zte Modem
Direct Unlock... Supported!
Read Codes... Supported!
IMEI Repair!! Supported!
Relock operation... Supported!
Multilingual Software (SPANISH; ENGLISH, ARABIC, PORTUGUESE, ITALIAN)
Heuristic Method*   *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change  IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective  of restablishing the original imei. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,  changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own  responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this  software.*
-------------------------   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Alcatel OT-908F IMEI repaired sucess with our zZKey* *Operation Log:*  *IMEI repair with our product zZKey (We are Unique in the World)*     *Image showing IMEI repaired and full signal:*

----------

